# Az igen az igéből jön?



## Andrash

Kedves Magyarulbeszélők   

Vajon honnan származik az igen szó? Lehetséges  hogy van kapcsolat az ige (cselekvést  létezést  történést kifejező szófaj) és a beleegyezést, megerősítést kifejező szavunk között? Egyfajta segédige, mint angolban "yes  I do" ?Vagy talán az igaz, igazság szavakkal van összefüggésben? Igent mondok  mert számomra ez az igaz..?

Üdv


----------



## Torontal

Üdv!

A neten fellelhető etimológiai szótárak szerint valószínűleg az _e_ mutatónévmás eredeti _i _alakjából származhat, és nincs köze sem az igaz, sem pedig az ige szavainkhoz:

_Zaicz Gábor (főszerkesztő): Etimológiai szótár. Magyar szavak és toldalékok eredete_ szerint:

_*igen* [1266 tn (?), 1372 u.] Belső fejlemény, valószínűleg megszilárdult ragos alakulat. Töve esetleg az e (ez) mutató
névmás eredeti i alakja. Végződése az -n módhatározórag lehet, vö. hogyan, ígyen. A szó belseji g esetleg időhatározó-rag,
amely a míg, és talán a leg- végződéseként is megfigyelhető. Eredeti szerepe a megerősítés lehetett. Származékai az igenel
[1647] és az igenlő [1821]._

Lényegében ugyanezt mondja az MTA Nyelvtudományi Intézet oldalán fellelhető, még szerkesztés alatt álló _Új magyar etimológiai szótár_ is.


----------



## Andrash

Kedves Magyarulbeszélők! 

Köszönöm szépen a részletes választ!

Logikusnak látszik a hivatalos mutató névmásból származó eredet: ígyen  imígy(en) ... 

Az ige (mint szófaj) változása is érdekes.
Isten szava, vagyis a teremtő szó, aztán varázserejű szó, s innen a származékai: varázsszó, megigéz... 

Üdv


----------



## francisgranada

Megerősítem a Torontal által közölteket, azzal hogy, az _-(e)*n*_ végződés az _ige*n* _szóban melléknévből képzett határozó szóra utal (mint pl. _szép > szépe*n*_,_ nagy > nagyo*n*, _stb ...). Ha igaz, akkor az _így _valamikor melléknév lehetett, _ily _jelentéssel. Az _igen _pedig határozószó, kb._ ily módon_, _ígyen _jelentéssel (Ez magánvélemény).

Az érdekesség kedvéért, az _igen _szó több nyelveben is az _így _szóhoz kapcsolódik. Pl. lengyelül _tak _(=így/úgy), spanyolul/olaszul_ sí, _portugálul _sim_ (< latin _sic _= így/úgy), stb ...


----------

